# Is my cat about to go into labour?



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey all, long story short; we rescued a cat and she turned out to be pregnant. She is huge, her nipples are swollen and the kittens have been kicking for a few weeks, for the past few days they have been moving around like made, it's making her uncomfortable. Well for the past 2 days she has been walking around a lot, and today her eyes have been really wide (random i know) She was in my sisters room climbing over shelves, under the bed etc. Whilst in there i noticed some gunky/slimy stuff near her back end, it was a tiny amount though. She has a nest but choses to sleep on the coffee table. Is she close to labour? What signs shall i look for?

Jack


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

dont really know about cats but sounds pretty close


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

have you created a nesting area for her and placed her in a quiet room with her litter tray and food? bought all the whelping items that you need?


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes all that is done, she isn't really interested in the nesting area though, she prefers to sleep on the table


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

have you been putting her in it? where is it? is it her first litter? sounds like shes losing her plug so it could be soon


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

It's under the stairs, it's the only real safe place in the house. We have been putting her in it, yes. Right now shes sound asleep, i can see her belly going mad though


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

id keep her in one room, what about the lounge with the tv on low and in the corner? litter tray in there etc?


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

It is in the lounge, and i'm just in the corner on here. If her mucus plug has come out, would she been sound asleep, like she is? I can still her her belly going, she hasn't bothered eatingthis evening.


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Another good sign delivery is on its way, many females stop eating prior to birth


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

Okayy, she just had some food >.<


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

once they lose there plug it could be any time or a couple of days my girl was ovr 24 hrs after..so just keep an eye on her


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

Okay i see. I swear she isn;t doing anything that i have red, not meowing, panting,pacing, or constantly looking for a nesting area


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

I am talking "worse case scenario" here.... 

have your vets phone number (as well as the phone number of the emergency vet) very near to hand.

also keep cat carrier, shoes, car keys, jacket etc close to hand...

and above all....

make sure you car has enough petrol in it to get you to the vets and back in the middle of the night (I learned this lesson the very hard way )


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah i have all that too hand. Her belly is hard now. Is this normal?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

yes my girls belly goes hard, whats she doing now?


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

Okay, does this happen right before they go into labout, or?? And right now she is asleep on the table, her belly is still going mad, i can feel the kittens, they feel like hard knots (hard to explain)


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

happens a few days before, well, mine did and the kits stopped moving to.
has she has alitter before?


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

Ah okayy. This is her first litter. I'm more nervous than her!


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

You will know when labour has begun, she might lose a mucus plug, her waters may break, she might start meowing, licking herself loads, she is likely to go into her nesting area, but not always.

Whatever happens you will see some change in behaviour.

Keep a close eye on her (i didn't sleep much when my girl was due) and see what happens.

Sounds like she is very close anyway


----------



## Jck17 (Jan 28, 2011)

Okay, i think her musuc plyg has already come out, as there was a tiny amount of gunk on her fur near that earlier, but i'm not 100% sure, they kittens havent kicked in about 30 mins


----------

